# سؤال عن الحديد الاسفنجي



## علوووش (3 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
كيف حالكم ياشباب انشالله بخير 
انا بصراحه عندي تقرير لابد من كتابته وهو كيفية او مراحل انتاج الحديد الاسفنجي من الصفر الى الياء فأرجو منكم ان تفيدوني لكي أعمل هذا التقرير وسأكون شاكرا لكم 
والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## ريمون عدلي (3 يوليو 2007)

ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الحديد_الأسفنجي
اليك هذه الموسوعه الرائعه سوف تستفيد منها
www.hadeed.com.sa/productsflatOverview-a.htm 
www.elosboa.com/elosboa/issues/520/akhbar13.asp - 26k
www.ana-news.com/threads_show.php?table_n=articles&id=21337&mode=full - 26k
www.al-vefagh.com/1385/850612/html/eghtesad.htm - 35k 
ارجوا ان تفيدك هذه المواقع ولك مني فائق الشكر

الف الف شكرا


----------

